# Be careful (Graphic Pic)



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

This is an actual emergency room photo from the aftermath of a high speed boating accident . The guy was going 70 + in a bass boat and couldn't make a turn in a very narrow waterway and ran into a pier . He made a full recovery after almost a year .


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

that red x looks pretty nasty


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Where's the graphic photo?
I want to mail it to my son. 
I don't see it.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I think it...*



bbcroaker said:


> Where's the graphic photo?
> I want to mail it to my son.
> I don't see it.


...got axed by the moderator.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh! Ok! They musta really been bad!
Maybe they would slow some down though


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

post a link


----------



## YJfreak (Mar 10, 2004)

It shows a red X unless you register at the site: Sportfishermen.com

I believe that the pic has been around the internet before though. It is of a guy on an operating table with a piling going through him from his arse and out his hip area.

Whether you get to see the pic or not, be careful getting there 2 minutes faster is not worth the harm that could be saved by going 20mph slower


----------

